# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  hour of 2 after high dextrose shake, getting hot sweaty and craving carbs..

## reignman1

post workout i do 2 scoops whey isolate, scoop of malto and scoop of dextrose, and about 1-2 hours later if im running late on post workout meal I get really hot, heart beats like crazy like its shaking my whole body and I get intense craving for any types of carbs and just eat like crazy. minutes later it subsides and im freezing from all sweat on me. Is this normal? an indication of diabetic or something? Thanks

----------


## Pete75

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypoglycemia

----------


## Girthquake

are you using insulin ? sounds a lot like hypoglycemia, mang. And I know a thing or two about it.

----------

